# Should I go with german? Vom what?



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

So, i posted, but using my old post but everyone read the first page and responded LOL... so I will start another one. With Cullen being in Schutzhund, and conformation, and us having high hopes, I got to looking at scoreboards, trials, shows.... Should I be taking his name, and doing it in German? I have the form in front of me, I have toggled myself back and forth.... and I am still not sure. Seems something basic isn't seen in showing and competition, so if I follow suit, I was thinking of just translating what we were thinking about into German until we find one that we like... 

Also, everyone has a VOM or VON something... Do I not get that because his breeder doesn't use a kennel name? Advice please? I want to get these papers started and done with, so we can attempt some puppy shows this summer!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

you have to have that fancy paper name. they're
fun and they look cool. the fancy name also
gives your dog a royal air about himself.
i don't know the proper usuage of von or vom.

what are some of the names you came up with??



VaBeachFamily said:


> So, i posted, but using my old post but everyone read the first page and responded LOL... so I will start another one. With Cullen being in Schutzhund, and conformation, and us having high hopes, I got to looking at scoreboards, trials, shows.... Should I be taking his name, and doing it in German? I have the form in front of me, I have toggled myself back and forth.... and I am still not sure. Seems something basic isn't seen in showing and competition, so if I follow suit, I was thinking of just translating what we were thinking about into German until we find one that we like...
> 
> Also, everyone has a VOM or VON something... Do I not get that because his breeder doesn't use a kennel name? Advice please? I want to get these papers started and done with, so we can attempt some puppy shows this summer!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I don't know all the grammar about vom, von, von dem, von der....
One of our German speaking folks may clarify that.

Basically, I always took it to mean "from" or "of" such and such kennel. 

I know some dogs who are vom Dog Pound in name.

You don't want to use someone's kennel name in your dog's name if it if the dog is not from that kennel. Sometimes people mistakenly do this when they look back in their dog's pedigree and start picking out names from it. 

If your breeder says you are free to chose a name, then you can make one up for registration. I give my rescues fancy names when I ILP register them, just for fun.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

You may want to post this in the breeder section to see what/why they name their dogs. Have to say, my puppies already come named so it's not up to me at all . The fame and glory is going back to the breeder and that's beyond my control (as will any 'bad' stuff though  ). So my Glory v. Wildhaus (Glory is from the 'G' litter ) and Beretta v. Wildhaus (from the 'B' litter) came with them.

But I did get control over their call name. So my dogs are more commonly known as Glory B and Bretta Lee. 

If you aren't going to breed (and I know I'll never know enough and leave that to the real experts) then I'd just go for a name you like. You can put your last name in the mix too.... just making it sound cool. I'm all for the double names myself!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

I got to choose Akbar's registered name as long as I had her kennel name in it. So his registered name is Wolfram vom Banach.  I got the name from an anime I like, lol, it sounded neat so I used it as his registered name .


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

Doggie Dad - 

Well, we named him Cullen, after that Twilight movie ( Edward Cullen, the vampire), so had a post with people helping, and we came up with a few we liked... including
Volturi's Mind Reading Romeo
Voturi's Most Wanted ( because, he has that power they just WANT)
My issue with using Volturi is... it's made up for the movie, so thinking that... I know I can use it for papers, but if he was to ever make championships that got published or televised, THEN would it become a copywright issue? So I have the translations of both of those in German... 
'Most Wanted' (adjective) : "meist gesucht", or "meistgesucht"
'Mind Reading Romeo' : "Gedankenlesende Romeo"
Romeo der Gedanken liest.


any suggestions? I appreciate advice, lol, and want to get his papers sent out this week.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

My dogs aren't from breeders.lol I just put Von MacLeod, because, well my last name is McLeod and it used to be spelled with an "a".lol


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

VaBeachFamily said:


> Doggie Dad -
> 
> Well, we named him Cullen, after that Twilight movie ( Edward Cullen, the vampire), so had a post with people helping, and we came up with a few we liked... including
> Volturi's Mind Reading Romeo
> ...


I would not go for what you picked. It does sound weird to me and I am German. 

Allright. 

Is there any significant landmark where you live. Is there any river, pond, something special? That is usually what people go for. 
Is there anything significant that you associalte with your childhood? Like a place you've lived, the name of a road, county, area?

A lot of people use the name from a place they used to live in or a mountain they lived next to. 

Like me dog, her kennelname comes from the mountain the breeder lives next to. Or another kennel used the town he lived in.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I don't know about those copyright laws being a problem in dog naming!

My friend is showing "Party in the USA" call name Miley, right now. A repeat breeding of Good Girl Gone Bad... call name Rihanna. Then there was "The Beat Goes On".. call name Bono. I see famous people's names and titles of works used a lot.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

How about 

Cullen vom Virginia Beach

In Germany there is a Kennel named diCaprio for example and I don't think they are ever going to be sued over


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I got on babelfish, the online translator, and played around with things I liked. Cash ended up being Cash Money Vom Tierschutz. . . Vom Tierschutz meaning "from the animal shelter."


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

I guess I could look lik for Cullen vom Sandstram ( Sandy Beaches) or... in the spirit of Twilight/Vampire ... Cullen vom Trüber Strand ( cloudy beach) or Cullen Vom Verbotenen Strand ( forbidden beach)


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

WHat does Von or Vom mean?


----------



## sgts_wife22 (Feb 19, 2010)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> WHat does Von or Vom mean?


If I'm not mistaken it roughly translated means "from the house of". Again if I'm not mistaken, von is the feminine, vom the masculine. 
For our two GSDs, we went with Ajax Vom Tucker (our last name) and Kane Vom Tucker. We had the breeder's permission to use their kennel name, but went with our name instead.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

sgts_wife22 said:


> If I'm not mistaken it roughly translated means "from the house of". Again if I'm not mistaken, von is the feminine, vom the masculine.


But you don't use Vom or Von depending on if the _dog_ is feminine or masculine, the words themselves are feminine or masculine like in Spanish.


----------



## AvaLaRue (Apr 4, 2010)

Emoore said:


> But you don't use Vom or Von depending on if the _dog_ is feminine or masculine, the words themselves are feminine or masculine like in Spanish.


So, if you use your own last name...say SMITH. If there is a Mr. Smith in the house it would be Fido vom Smith and if there is only a Ms. Smith then it would be Fido von Smith???


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Well i guess my dad is the more dominant one so its vom for us.lol


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

VaBeachFamily said:


> I guess I could look lik for Cullen vom Sandstram ( Sandy Beaches) or... in the spirit of Twilight/Vampire ... Cullen vom Trüber Strand ( cloudy beach) or Cullen Vom Verbotenen Strand ( forbidden beach)


No, it would be


Cullen vom

Sandstrand
verbotenen Strand
trueben Strand 

but I am not sure if I would translate cloudy into trueb. Trueb sounds negative to me. 

@Eemore: from the animal shelter would mean "vom Tierheim" 


Yes, vom and von is a rough translation of "from the house of" and it depends on the word itself. If you use a town or city name than you mainly use "VON" like the nobles did back then. If you use something like Beach or the name of a River than it's mainly VOM. It also depends if the word itself is feminine or masculine. You could also have something like "VON DEN" 
Like:

Cullen *von den Niagara Faellen* which would be Cullen from(the house of) the Niagara Falls


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Mrs.K said:


> @Eemore: from the animal shelter would mean "vom Tierheim"


Thanks for that! I'll change it. I was just going with what babelfish translator told me.



Jessiewessie99 said:


> Well i guess my dad is the more dominant one so its vom for us.lol


That doesn't have anything to do with it. I'm more familiar with Spanish so I'll give an example of masculine and feminine names in that language. It's "De La Cruz" which is feminine or "Del Castillo," which is masculine. It has nothing to do with whether the person is masculine or feminine, if the family has more boys or girls, if the dad or mom makes more money, or anything else. The words themselves determine if it's Vom or Von, Del or De la. You'd have to ask a German Speaker about your family name.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I did a 'on line' translation for Hondo - I'm afraid to find out what it really means. I'm thinking I'm better off living in stupid-ville instead of finding out that I registered my dog as Hondo Von Pants on the Ground ...........


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Like Sinister Vom Black?


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Lilie said:


> I did a 'on line' translation for Hondo - I'm afraid to find out what it really means. I'm thinking I'm better off living in stupid-ville instead of finding out that I registered my dog as Hondo Von Pants on the Ground ...........


:rofl:

Tanner's name in German is this: Hellbrauner vom MacLeod

Molly's name in German is this: Mole vom MacLeod

the ones in my siggy are like Shadow Sun and Golden Sun.....i think...


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

I think I will do Cullen Vom Sandstrand what do you guys think?


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> :rofl:
> 
> Tanner's name in German is this: Hellbrauner vom MacLeod
> 
> ...


Actually, Golden Sun would be "von der goldenen Sonne"
Sonnenschoenheit isn't really a word. It would only go as "Schoenheit der Sonne" (The beauty of the sun) which is hard to use as a name or "schoen wie die Sonne" (beautiful like the sun).

and Shadow Sun is pretty hard to translate but if you want something that is really cool than use "von der Sonnenfinsternis" which is a solar eclipse. 


@VaBeachFamily: vom Sandstrand sound awesome to me 
 
I hope I don't offend anyone.


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

Awesome... well I think I am sticking to that... will talk to my hubby tonight.. think we will stick with Vom Sandstrand..

So, if we have a female... would VOM be for her also? Like.. Bella Vom Sandstrand? i got confused in the talk of the Vom vs Von


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

VaBeachFamily said:


> Awesome... well I think I am sticking to that... will talk to my hubby tonight.. think we will stick with Vom Sandstrand..
> 
> So, if we have a female... would VOM be for her also? Like.. Bella Vom Sandstrand? i got confused in the talk of the Vom vs Von


Of course you can. "vom" refers to Sandstrand. Sandstrand is masculine


----------

